# Hermie Seeds



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 27, 2007)

I started 20 WW seeds some time ago. I toped all but one plant. One i did twice she is in 10th week flowering and a bush. I read where topping can cause males. I now agree only getting 5 female and one hermie out of 20.
I missed the herm but it did not seed any of my other plants. Last week when I harvested 4 of the 6 I found that one plant had 28 seeds on only one cola. This is what I am calling the hermie. The plant was streching do to others being bigger. It did look strange compared to the others. Let me see if I can find some pics. 
I was reading the other post about herms and do not want to repeat. But my question ARE THE 28 SEEDS ON THE 1 BUD ANY GOOD?

HERMI WEEK 7 FLOWERING





SOME OTHERS WEEK 7 FLOWEING HERM IN BACK OF THIS PHOTO




I was watching for seeds because it looked so diferant from the other 5. I guess no matter what i am lucky it smokes fine and did not hurt the Ladies and I still have 2 left 10 weeks flowering getting real near harvest. i am going to post new pictures of my 2 left in journal tonight.
THANKS IN ADVANCE​


----------



## Mutt (Oct 27, 2007)

Topping did not increase males that bad on me. I still had outa the same strain (JFxCh) last grow 100% fem and all but one were topped. Think it depends on how well the strain handles stress.
Hermie seeds. You might get a good run this time, but future generations will have the hermie trait. It is in the seeds genetics now. So I would not trust em. and DON'T make any crosses with them if you decide to use em. Expect a hermie and be thankful if they don't pop a banana outa luck.


----------

